# got shocks?



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Was going down the road the other day and hit a pothole. back of the Jeep went sideways, telling me that I need shocks, today i got em, tomorrow they are goin in, along with the cap rotor and plugs.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Have a great time!! 

I have to look at a transfer case on a Cherkie....when the weather gets warmer. Got lotsa stuff to do when the weather gets warmer....


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

only thing I fear is taking off the back ones, the fronts I can simply use the grinder on cause they have two bolts on the bottom and a shaft on top..easy...........rears however slide onto the shaft, if I mess that up I'm done for the day.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Had to cut one of the shocks off of my van year before last. Dremel comes in handy for that....:grin:. 

I kept the 1/2" hardened shaft from the shock......makes a pretty cheap punch after you grind it the way you want.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

they are all 4 on all blots anti seized and the ride is WAY stiffer than before also changed the plugs, wires, cap and rotor, found the radiator leak too, it was the hose just above the goose neck 
Jeep is running like new again.


----------

